# Finally got an idea for the hallway...Yay!



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

My husband had picked these up at Lowes a while back, and I didn't really like the look of them in the front yard. I was going to take them back today but luckily I had a moment of inspiration. This was really easy, obviously... just nailed them up there and threw up some creepy cloth to cover the cords.
















These are the first thing you see after this:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great idea, they look cool!:jol:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very cool. Maybe you could hang a shirt or something from them like coat hangers. I think its a great idea.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow I love the hands on the wall! Terrific idea. Looks really good with the creepy cloth draped over them too. Was that to hide the power cord? I'm pretty sure I picked up some hands and bones from Lowes (for next year's yard). I'll have to look now and see what I bought -- they were closing out Halloween in my area. May steal your idea.

I did pick up skelly wall leechers on sale at Lowes and planned on doing something similar to your hands by hanging the leechers on a fence and covering the whole fence wall with landscape material to hide them until they turned on--they light up and fade in and out. Haven't tried that out yet. The hands are a definite winner though. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, you guys! I did use the cloth to cover the cord, but I'm pretty much "creepy cloth" crazy anyway. I use that stuff for just about anything that looks even slightly naked 

Hey Turtle, I actually did think about gving the hands a tattered shirt and skull face coming out of the wall as well, but alas I am out of funds... And I'm all out of resources too. Looks like I'll get to perfect it next year.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! I love them!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's pretty neat! I'm jealous of you folks who do stuff inside. All I have inside is two spookytown houses.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is a great use for those. Hallways are so often negleted, I bet you have people leaning toward the other side.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha! That's a sweet idea!! I have some of those!!! I think i may borrow your idea..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that a great idea..
both are cool wall hangings


----------

